# I hate Social Media and...



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2018)

I am not allowing the same dickless trolls here anymore either, if you're an negative asshole troll that has nothing to contribute, fuck off cause I will ban you.


----------



## botamico (Feb 8, 2018)

What happened on social media?


----------



## botamico (Feb 8, 2018)

Never mind that question, what doesn't happen on social media!


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 8, 2018)

the level of trolling at ASF is out of control, I absolutely have no idea who is real anymore. at least when the trolls were posting out in the open I had an idea who was who, but now that folks are banned the trolls are pm ing me and I'm completely confused  about who is real anymore


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> the level of trolling at ASF is out of control, I absolutely have no idea who is real anymore. at least when the trolls were posting out in the open I had an idea who was who, but now that folks are banned the trolls are pm ing me and I'm completely confused  about who is real anymore



we could use some traffic here.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 9, 2018)

I think Ill hang out here for a bit. I ended up going on a trip for work only supposed to be 3 days been here 2 weeks, I need to get back and pin my gear


----------



## BadGas (Feb 11, 2018)

I just stay here now. I barely go to ASF... I find it more comfortable over here...



heckler7 said:


> I think Ill hang out here for a bit. I ended up going on a trip for work only supposed to be 3 days been here 2 weeks, I need to get back and pin my gear


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> I think Ill hang out here for a bit. I ended up going on a trip for work only supposed to be 3 days been here 2 weeks, I need to get back and pin my gear





BadGas said:


> I just stay here now. I barely go to ASF... I find it more comfortable over here...


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 13, 2018)

It?s funny how the pendulum has swung between the boards. I went over to ASF because of the rampant trolls and gimmicks here. Now it?s just like that over there and this board is pretty much garbage free. 

ASF may need a good purge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2018)

tommygunz said:


> ASF may need a good purge.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 13, 2018)

I?m only getting enough posts to pm . After that I will not post . Please do not ban me as I simply want gear . After I?m allowed to pm u will not hear from me!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 17, 2018)

Prince said:


> we could use some traffic here.



Werd!!  I'm gonna check in more often........Mostly in The Clean Thread though!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> I think Ill hang out here for a bit. I ended up going on a trip for work only supposed to be 3 days been here 2 weeks, I need to get back and pin my gear





BadGas said:


> I just stay here now. I barely go to ASF... I find it more comfortable over here...





Tesla said:


> Werd!!  I'm gonna check in more often........Mostly in The Clean Thread though!!


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 17, 2018)

tommygunz said:


> It?s funny how the pendulum has swung between the boards. I went over to ASF because of the rampant trolls and gimmicks here. Now it?s just like that over there and this board is pretty much garbage free.
> 
> ASF may need a good purge.
> 
> ...



Farva kept banning me , for 4 weeks i was non troll like simply a post here n there normal post , then boom banned . Hell I was trying to order testosterone for 3 weeks and I kept getting banned . I offered a truce nope banned


----------



## 45PRs (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 17, 2018)

I hear ya...trolls need to be dropkicked to kingdom come.


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 17, 2018)

Prince said:


> I am not allowing the same dickless trolls here anymore either, if you're an negative asshole troll that has nothing to contribute, fuck off cause I will ban you.


Social media is for friendless losers anyway, good for you!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 17, 2018)

MindlessWork said:


> I hear ya...trolls need to be dropkicked to kingdom come.



Im not a troll , im also not principal skinner


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 17, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Im not a troll , im also not principal skinner


No, you're not, you're a mindless loser

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn (Feb 17, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Im not a troll , im also not principal skinner





PrincipalSkinner said:


> No, you're not, you're a mindless loser
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



You should both be banned from here too


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 18, 2018)

theCaptn said:


> You should both be banned from here too



Lol, hey Captn good you are here too!


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 19, 2018)

theCaptn said:


> You should both be banned from here too


Go fuck yourself Capt'n Crunch

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Feb 20, 2018)

PrincipalSkinner said:


> Go fuck yourself Capt'n Crunch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 20, 2018)

PrincipalSkinner said:


> Go fuck yourself Capt'n Crunch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Lmao you so witty, and I love the peanut butter Capn Crunch


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 20, 2018)

PrincipalSkinner said:


> Social media is for friendless losers anyway, good for you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



is that you, Sumner?


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 20, 2018)

MindlessWork said:


> Lmao you so witty, and I love the peanut butter Capn Crunch


Crunch Berries and the stuff dreams are made of

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Feb 20, 2018)

I remember when facebook, myspace, and other social media outlets got popular. It was cool to connect to old friends, design your own page, etc. Then it turns into a cesspool with narcissists and trolls running rampant. We need to go back old school; get out and have personal interactions.


----------



## T Woods (Feb 21, 2018)

botamico said:


> I remember when facebook, myspace, and other social media outlets got popular. It was cool to connect to old friends, design your own page, etc. Then it turns into a cesspool with narcissists and trolls running rampant. We need to go back old school; get out and have personal interactions.


Agreed. You know it's gone too far when our democracy has been compromised. Sheep being led to the slaughter.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 21, 2018)

MindlessWork said:


> is that you, Sumner?



That is not sumner , we are buddies .


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 21, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> That is not sumner , we are buddies .


You have no buddies, eat buckshot fag.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Feb 23, 2018)

It used to be Prince vs. Charley; now it's bomb_r2 vs. PrincipalSkinner. Can't wait to see where this shit is heading to.


----------



## Rajput (Feb 25, 2018)

tommygunz said:


> It?s funny how the pendulum has swung between the boards. I went over to ASF because of the rampant trolls and gimmicks here. Now it?s just like that over there and this board is pretty much garbage free.
> 
> ASF may need a good purge.
> 
> ...



Asf needs unbiased mods. Faggots are running that place. All you see is shit covered dicks flapping around. Only the Pit section is alive, rest of the forum is dead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 25, 2018)

botamico said:


> It used to be Prince vs. Charley; now it's bomb_r2 vs. PrincipalSkinner. Can't wait to see where this shit is heading to.



I ignored him like on Wednesday


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 25, 2018)

Rajput said:


> Asf needs unbiased mods. Faggots are running that place. All you see is shit covered dicks flapping around. Only the Pit section is alive, rest of the forum is dead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



i couldn?t even post in the music video section of gear church l I posted a music video 
btw sumner is coming


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 25, 2018)

Rajput said:


> Asf needs unbiased mods. Faggots are running that place. All you see is shit covered dicks flapping around. Only the Pit section is alive, rest of the forum is dead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go fuck another child you sick fuck

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 25, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> i couldn?t even post in the music video section of gear church l I posted a music video
> btw sumner is coming in my ass as I type this post.


I knew it!


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajput (Feb 25, 2018)

PrincipalSkinner said:


> Go fuck another child you sick fuck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



You are a child, man child. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2018)

botamico said:


> It used to be Prince vs. Charley;



yeah Mr. CNN


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 26, 2018)

Rajput said:


> You are a child, man child.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So witty

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

